# Another new member of my family and some dog show photos



## Photo Lady (Oct 2, 2021)

I enjoyed my first dog show, Loved the unique variety of dogs you just don't see everyday.. and after the show i brought home my 6 month old pupp.....,  Our 12year old  collie passed  away our home was not the same,, This beautiful girl's  grandfather is the same as my previous dogs dad.. so they look quite a bit alike and both have that sweet personality and gentle nature...  _ i  a_dded a couple of funny interesting facial expressions from a couple of the dogs at the show.. thanks


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 2, 2021)

-

First and last for me…  but I'm a dog lover.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 2, 2021)

I remember when you lost your K9 companion.  My heart and prayers went out to you.   It is really hard to loose a pet and difficult when thinking about welcoming another into the family.   I know it won't be able to completely fill hole left by the passing of your other, but I hope it brings you much joy & comfort for years to come.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 2, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I remember when you lost your K9 companion.  My heart and prayers went out to you.   It is really hard to loose a pet and difficult when thinking about welcoming another into the family.   I know it won't be able to completely fill hole left by the passing of your other, but I hope it brings you much joy & comfort for years to come.


thank you so much for kind words.. i actually lost two .. my 9 year old dobie in may and then my 12 year old collie this past labor day.. it has taken its toll for sure.. i think we are working on a new rat pack to keep us busy and happy again.. raising 3 pups together... 2 dobie girls and collie girl... this winter will be fun and full of action.. thankyou again for comforting words.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2021)

3 pups together! Your house must be fun! Beautiful friends you have.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 2, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 3 pups together! Your house must be fun! Beautiful friends you have.


Thank you Dean.
all sleeping now..


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 2, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nothing like dog images to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 2, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Lovely shots. Nothing like dog images to bring a smile to your face.


your so right... i totally agree thank you


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

Last for me too.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 2, 2021)

It is hard to lose one let alone 2!  The collie is super cute.  Name? I liked the boxer photo.  We had 2 many years ago.  Great dogs if you like slobber.  They were very good pups.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

That's a very nice set photo lady. I bet you had a lot of fun there.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 3, 2021)

CherylL said:


> It is hard to lose one let alone 2!  The collie is super cute.  Name? I liked the boxer photo.  We had 2 many years ago.  Great dogs if you like slobber.  They were very good pups.


Her name is Lisa Marie thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 3, 2021)

A couple of photos now that she is settling in... love her


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

A lovely set! I really adore that Collie! Such a noble dog!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 3, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> A lovely set! I really adore that Collie! Such a noble dog!


thanks so much.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> That's a very nice set photo lady. I bet you had a lot of fun there.


my favorite to photograph are dogs..thank you


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 4, 2021)

Beautiful Collie pup. Congratulations. We haven't made a connection with another fur kid yet. Sadie's unexpected passing in July was devastating, so not sure if we aren't ready yet, or the right one hasn't come along. Several years ago we had Boxer named "Lola", she was such a goof ball, the expressions were endless.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 4, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Beautiful Collie pup. Congratulations. We haven't made a connection with another fur kid yet. Sadie's unexpected passing in July was devastating, so not sure if we aren't ready yet, or the right one hasn't come along. Several years ago we had Boxer named "Lola", she was such a goof ball, the expressions were endless.


Believe it or not,,,,,, Our other pups  will never be replaced...Because all dogs are unique.. but all dogs have a way of wiggling into your heart and filling that void .....so hope that you do not have to wait too long before the right one comes along..and one will need and love you too..


----------



## TanBrae (Oct 5, 2021)

Pretty girl, AND, she has a blaze! For some reason, in the states, the show breeders have gotten away from the blazes. I prefer the more "old-fashioned" collies myself. That's what I grew up with, and what my mother showed. Regardless, they are all beautiful dogs. 

I like the shot of the Leonberger! Don't see those often, even at shows.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 5, 2021)

TanBrae said:


> Pretty girl, AND, she has a blaze! For some reason, in the states, the show breeders have gotten away from the blazes. I prefer the more "old-fashioned" collies myself. That's what I grew up with, and what my mother showed. Regardless, they are all beautiful dogs.
> 
> I like the shot of the Leonberger! Don't see those often, even at shows.


thank you..wow someone who knows collies... thank you


----------



## bsdunek (Oct 5, 2021)

The Collie looks exactly like Dusty, the one we had when I was growing up on the Farm.  Where's the Corgi's?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2021)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 6, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> She's gorgeous!!!


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 6, 2021)

A few more photos from the show...


----------

